# Saskatchewan herping



## Sheri (May 7, 2007)

I wasn't able to join Lelle for the BC part of the trip but was able to meet them and spend a couple days in the Sasktachewan prairies to see C. viridis.

Man, I love the prairie.
Warning - lots of pictures!

C. viridis outside a den;






And then there were two...






Look at the beautiful markings on this specimen;






Pretty well adapted, hey?






And another;






I love the rolling hills - would love to move there one day;






This snake was from Grasslands National Park, another area we herp;






Beautiful racer (C. c. flaviventris)











Some classic scenery;












Stunning Thamnophis radix;






More scenery;












Ever seen a prairie dog do this?






What's this track from?






And the second badger *ever*... (taken by someone with a much better camera than mine, this was from very far away)






On the way home, we stopped at the snake dens here in Manitoba (largest in the world)


















Nice red fox;






Nice wolf spider;






Cool scenery from eastern Manitoba;


----------



## SnakeManJohn (May 7, 2007)

Looks like you had a blast, nice finds Sheri


----------



## GQ. (May 7, 2007)

Great shots Sheri!  You can never have too many rattlesnake photos.  Thank you for sharing your trip.


----------



## Sheri (May 8, 2007)

Thanks. 

Will be so fun to see what I can find in July in Texas, though I am itching to get back and see our viridis again, 2 days of them is just not enough after a long winter!


----------



## Thoth (May 8, 2007)

Nice to see you didn't complete miss out on the trip.

The track looks like a canine of some sort, possible fox since there are some in the area. Speaking of tracks, your avatar new ink or photoshop?

Damn vicious prarie dogs you have up north.


----------



## Sheri (May 8, 2007)

coyote I think. 

and yes, new ink.  Wolf tracks from a photo taken last summer.

Link to the ink.

Also, I published an article tonight on the trip on the news site I work for.  Kind of fun to see it in mainstream press and generating awareness!


----------



## David_F (May 9, 2007)

Looks like a really fun trip.  Glad you were able to get out with Lelle and the others for this part of it.

Great pics and excellent article.


----------



## Brian S (May 9, 2007)

That is some beautiful looking country up there. Always wanted to go there. I am amazed at all the Crotalus you find there despite it is so Northish


----------



## Jonathan (May 10, 2007)

Hi,
Killer landscape photo's!!  Very nice for this time of year.  
Hey, where's all the corn!
Jon


----------



## LongDucDong (May 14, 2007)

Beautiful! Love the Crotalid shots! I need to get back up there again, I loved it!


----------

